

Show HN: CAP spots oddities in your log data - tuomosipola
http://capdatatechnologies.com/

======
vardump
Cloud only? Log data is often rather sensitive, there's no way I could see
this being useful for anything but personal projects, like website logs.

~~~
tuomosipola
We do have an offer for an on-site solution. The cloud version is adaptable to
such situations, a local installation of the API.

You are correct about the sensitivity of website log data, but they are not
the only logs that can be inspected. Also, people seem to be willing to send
their logs to other log storage and anlytics companies.

~~~
vardump
Oh, I meant website logs I might be willing to send like that. But they tend
to be a tiny fraction of all the logs out there.

------
tuomosipola
CAP offers analytics API on cloud for security, devops and sysadmins. We help
you to identify noteworthy items in huge data sets: uncover indications of
security threats, service failures and other odd events, increasing the
business value of your data.

CAP is a non-signature based detection of anomalies. Rules, fingerprints and
blacklists are based on historical information whereas CAP can detect
previously unknown threats.

It would be nice to receive feedback on the usability of the API and
documentation. Thanks Hacker News!

~~~
computer
Your site says your technology is patent-pending. What's that patent about?

~~~
kjs3
It's about juicing their image with investors.

